# Man J



## plumber101 (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking for a nice and simlpe Man J software.

What do you use and why?

Has anyone used Fast-Calc?

Here is a link http://www.fast-calc.com/index.html


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I haven't.
Have you tried HVAC Calc.

Its pretty quick. Based off of Manual J. And available in both a residential and commercial version.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

And Beenthere get's a commission every time one sells:laughing::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> And Beenthere get's a commission every time one sells:laughing::yes::thumbsup:


Wish I did.


----------



## cool_air (Apr 7, 2010)

*Manual J a must !!!*

:thumbsup:


plumber101 said:


> Looking for a nice and simlpe Man J software.
> 
> What do you use and why?
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
I've tried the quick calc. It dosen't come close to manual J! It's better than the rule of thumb. I only recommend ACCA manual J I've done a lot works great for me and the home owner. Try Wright J,S,D and T WOW!! Comfort Great!!


----------

